# Bristol: Printed t-shirts representing the southwest city



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

Let’s delve into Bristol’s pop culture through printed T-shirts. The city in England’s southwest is often associated with cider drinkers and West Country accents, but there’s far more too it than that.

It’s a proper city, with big buildings and TWO universities. It’s also a really nice city, so don’t get it confused with rural Somerset*. OK?

Bristol’s also been fairly influential over the UK music scene in the past too, their football teams (Rovers and City) have failed to create any sort of ripples in the domestic game though – let alone further a field.

So as we promised, let’s take a look at some printed T-shirts you may want to get your heads through which were born in Bristol.


Portishead

Formed in 1991, Bristol band Portishead were still tearing up Glastonbury 22 years later this summer. Not strictly from Bristol, Portishead is a town eight miles outside the city, don’t let that dampen your spirits when sporting this printed T-shirt in their honour though.



Massive Attack

The late 80’s, early 90’s was a particularly good time for the music scene it Bristol. Three years prior to Portishead’s arrival, Massive Attack had formed in 1988 ahead of their infamous 1991 album Blue Lines. And, also like Portishead, they’re still going strong today.



Banksy

Who is he? Nobody really knows, not even the documentary Exit Through the Gift Shop revealed his face. Either way, Bansky’s graffiti has played an integral role for both Bristolian and Bristish art. Not to mention the countless printed T-shirts it’s spawned – like this take on Pulp Fiction.



Wurzels

Wikipedia lists them as a ‘British Scrumpy and Western band,’ a clever mix of a music genre and a cider brand. They’re most famous with Bristol City supporters and they’re most famous for their hit ‘Combine Harvester.’ You know the one. They’ve been active since 1966, so celebrate them by keeping warm with a Wurzels’ printed hoodie this winter.


Alright my luvver?

This printed T-shirt is a take on the West Country accent. Get it? Alright my luvver, proper job. This printed T-shirt probably covers all of Cornwall, Devon and Somerset to be honest, but Bristol will do for now.

*rural Somerset is really pretty too.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

We want some pictures!
gurt lush...


----------

